# firemole: firefox addon for SSH tunneling



## everypot (Feb 11, 2010)

I know it's easy to use ssh tunnels to encrypt the web traffic on freebsd. But not for people like my girlfriend who mostly use windows(although one can use putty). 

I found this firefox addon which can configure SSL-encrypted links to proxy servers. 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10732 
http://www.thoughtcrime.org/software/firemole/
But it's outdated, only supporting versions <=3.0. Editing the maxversion in the XPI makes it work with 3.5 but not 3.6. I have contacted the maker of this addon several times and never got a response. I'm wondering if anyone would like to adopt and update this addon. Thanks.


----------

